# Before and After



## XxMontanaxX

Post your before and after photos here! Like when you first got your bunto now.

Here's Macey, from when I first got her a year ago to now. : D See how much she's changed?


----------



## myLoki

Baby Loki






Still my baby but much larger Loki






t.


----------



## myLoki

Baby Lily (first picture I got from Peg) 





Baby Lily (first day she was with me)





Diva Lily!





t.


----------



## Spring

Don't have any baby piccys of Poppy, but do have some of Pebbles and Bruno

Pebbles baby











Pebbles adult (1 year and 8 months old)











Bruno baby (3-4 weeks old and still with his mommy and breeder)











Bruno teen (7 months). I don't expect him to grow too much, he might bulk out a bit though and gain 3-5 more lbs.


----------



## Peek-a-boo

this is Crystal at 7 weeks old (bad picture it was took on a Phone)






and Crystal now at 2 1/2






this is Honey at 7/8 weeks old







This is Honey now at9 months old







This was Simba at 6 weeks old






This is Simba now at 6 months old






This was Misty at 9 weeks old






Misty now at 5 months old






This was Binky at 9 weeks old






this is Binky now at 4 months old


----------



## XxMontanaxX

They all have changed a lot!


----------



## Bangbang

Bangbang as around 2-3months







And now almost 2 years


----------



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]New Baby Elf[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Juvenile Delinquent Elf [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Adult Elf[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Michaela

Tiny baby Ebony,






Baby Ebony and Pebble together,






Pebble now (1 year, 4 months),






Ebony now (1 year, 4 months),






Them together,






And baby Maddie (8.5 weeks and onwards here)


























And Maddie now (she's 6 months), she pretty much has lost all of her mane, just a few tufts, though she is casting very heavily at the mo, so it could come back, though it doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## Becknutt

Baby Floppy, day after we got him May, 06:











My Chubby Bunny now:

Look how much taller he's gotten..


----------



## gwhoosh

She's pretty much quadrupled in size


----------



## amundb

She's so little and soooo cute!
*
Bangbang wrote: *


> Bangbang as around 2-3months


----------



## Bangbang

*amundb wrote: *


> She's so little and soooo cute!
> *
> Bangbang wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangbang as around 2-3months
Click to expand...

You mean was muahahahaha nah she's still cute but she definetly isn't little now, she's build like a whale!


----------



## Johncdn

Smokey's first day here - aprox 6 weeks old.








Smokey's 365th day here


----------



## ellissian

I love this thread, it's amazing how much they have all changed.  I have'nt had my current buns long enough yet to notice a massive difference, maybe in a few months I will be able to post.


----------



## gwhoosh

*Johncdn wrote: *


> Smokey's first day here - aprox 6 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey's 365th day here


This made me laugh so much! I love how he's in the exact same place in the exact same pose, only larger! And his expression is wonderful too!


----------



## Flashy

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> *Johncdn wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey's first day here - aprox 6 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey's 365th day here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh so much! I love how he's in the exact same place in the exact same pose, only larger! And his expression is wonderful too!
Click to expand...


I thought the same thing.

He's a scary looking bun. I don't think I'd mess with him, lol.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:laugh:John that is brilliant!:biggrin2:



Here is baby Millie











And Millie now (5 years 11 months)






And baby Ruby






And Ruby now (5 years 11 months)


----------



## Johncdn

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> *gwhoosh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This made me laugh so much! I love how he's in the exact same place in the exact same pose, only larger! And his expression is wonderful too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing.
> 
> He's a scary looking bun. I don't think I'd mess with him, lol.
Click to expand...



He's the biggest chicken you've ever seen

He just acts tuff...and likes to sleep in the same spot.


----------



## monklover

Buddy hasn't changed much from when we got him but I suppose he got a little bit bigger. We got him when he was about 1 year old.

Buddy 1 year old:





Buddy 1 year and 7 months:





You can't really see that he got much bigger because he is crouched up....  Although I think his fur improved!


----------



## jyrenze

Bandit and Smurfy at around 3 months old.








Recent pic. 2 months7 months old.






Smurfy on the left , 5 weeks old, with Cookie(RIP)






Smurfy, pic taken few days ago. She's 2 years 8 months old now.







Bandit3.5 months old.







Bandit is now 2 years 9 months old.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

Cute little sweater. Does she try to get it off? I want one for Pixie, but not if shes going to take it off all the time. I think its a good idea for the winter time snuggling up by the fireplace. :biggrin2:
*


jyrenze wrote: *


> Bandit and Smurfy at around 3 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent pic. 2 months7 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smurfy on the left , 5 weeks old, with Cookie(RIP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smurfy, pic taken few days ago. She's 2 years 8 months old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit3.5 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit is now 2 years 9 months old.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

When I first brought Wash home (he was approximated at 5 months) picture was taken with a phone, sorry about the quality






And this is him just a few weeks ago


----------



## jyrenze

*PixieMillyMommy wrote: *


> Cute little sweater. Does she try to get it off? I want one for Pixie, but not if shes going to take it off all the time. I think its a good idea for the winter time snuggling up by the fireplace. :biggrin2:




Bandit didn't try to take it off but Smurfy did all the time. I guess it depends on your rabbit. The seater was stolen from a doggie soft toy, haha..


----------



## ~Bracon~

Bracon at 6 weeks:






Bracon just under 5 months:


----------



## chinmom

Brand new Georgie, about 3 months old? I think...





A few weeks later (have to show the progression of his ear flops):





Now, Georgie Bunny at 9 months (maybe?) old:










He acquired a nickname at the vet's because of his size, and now requests that I include his title whenever I reference him: Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> She's pretty much quadrupled in size


She looks just like my buck, Magic! Except he's a lot bigger and only has his front paws white and one stripe on his left shoulder. Is she part Dutch? She's absolutely gorgeous! She also looks like Magic's daughter who also looked just like him.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy




----------



## TinysMom

Most of you won't remember my thread about some of my first litters - it got deleted a while ago...but here was "Meathead" then...


















and here she is much later ...





















She is a single mane fawn lionhead.

She got the nickname meathead because someone said, "Isn't she such a cute little meathead...?". Her 'official' name is Shopgirl.


----------



## TinysMom

Now of one of my favorite guys...

































Sorry for putting up so many photos...but oh well...

and here he is more recently...






























My guy!

Peg


----------



## Elina.

Barro, 18 days old



Here he is about 3 months old


----------



## XxMontanaxX

He's changed a lot too!


----------



## Bangbang

Johncdnyour bunny is wonderful that facial expression had me in hysterics!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

:bump


----------



## Whiskerz

This is really fun to look at, you guy's need to post more!leaseplease:


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13

Delilah at 5 weeks





a more recent of Delilah, sorry about the bad quality, and the wire. I left my camera and my grand parents and didn't get a chance to take pictures.


----------



## butsy

three months old  











now  a year and three months old


----------



## Jaded

*Elf Mommy wrote *


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


Hey thats the bunny in the banner!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LionBunnies

This is my rabbits.
First, Snurre (a female lionheadmix):

6 months old (ca)





And now:




And my second rabbit, Bewsk:
Here she was about 2 months old:





Here she is now:


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

Peanutt when I first got him





Peanutt just last month At WIF Reserve Crossbred. His color is much more vibrant and he is much sleeker and softer as well as bigger and a more outgoing adventurous attitude.


----------



## Sweets

Sweets when I first got him...about 9 weeks old...






Sweets now, about 15months old.
He's changed alot & his fur has gotten alot darker =D I love him so much hehe.


----------



## jcottonl02

Here is Pippin at 2 months 








And here he is at 3 and a half years old!!! 








And here is Benji at about 6 months (ish)







And here is at 4 years old  







Jen


----------



## Yield

When I first got Sabriel:





Before I got Solara:





When I first got Solara:





After I bonded the two:





When I got Silas:





Silas now:





All three together- pic taken today!:


----------



## Flash Gordon

baby Flashie 





a year and a half Flashie recent pic




baby Angel





Angel a year and half recent pic 





This is a really kewl thread ..im enjoying seeing everybodies transformation..thanks for bumping it


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

Summer the day I got her.(2 months)






Summer Today (3 1/2 months)

















Crystal


----------



## MrBoejyngles

[align=center]A few pictures of Boe on the very first day we got him. He was so tiny. [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]A few of Boe Now:[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]As you can see, he's already gotten a lot bigger. We've only had[/align]


[align=center]him for about three-four months too.[/align]


[align=center]I'm excited to see what he'll look like as a full grown[/align]


[align=center]bunny.[/align]


----------



## sparney

you can really see he difference between new and 1 yea! but from new to now-wow!


----------



## Sweetie

Beautiful pics everyone.

I have pics on my phone of Sweetie and Prince but they aren't baby pics just adult pics of them.


----------



## Suz

Muppet at 9wks








Muppet at about 5 months


----------



## SDShorty

Best thread EVER =)


----------



## jujub793

awww i love how all the bunnies ears look so big when they're babies and how they grow into them.:inlove:


----------



## itsazoo

itty bitty Peepers at 3 months










now at 7 months










Jennys shelter pic





and the day I brought her home





now, almost 2 years later


----------



## Flash Gordon

oh my gosh ..i WANT Peepers...stinkin cuuute!


----------



## BunBunBunneh

This is Niko!

when I first got him. 5 weeks!





This is Niko at about 7 months. His colour was very light.







And this is Niko now at about 2 years old.







He was always so cute :hearts 
And still is!:love:


----------



## itoshiixhito

Miss Maayatan~




 
Taken 11/25/2008. 1 month and 2 days old.




 
Taken 1/25/2011. 2 years, 3 months and 2 days old.


And Miss Tabi-chan~





Taken 5/3/2010. Adopted 1 day ago.




 
Taken 1/25/2011. Adopted 8 months and 23 days ago.


----------



## danniela_h

*her first day home...
*












*3 months old...*






*today
*


----------



## danniela_h

*then...*

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3YG-Z85p_QM&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

*...and now*

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/2YglqPSsohs&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## jujub793

Maya... Ever the escape artist wannabe!! Cute : )


----------



## jujub793

Maya... Ever the escape artist wannabe!! Cute : )


----------



## Mindy10

WHEN SHE CAME HOME AT 8 WEEK OLD








12 WEEKS OLD










MAD AT ME FOR TAKING SO MUCH PICTURES!!








4 MONTHS OLD



NOW AT ALMOST 6 MONTHS OLD


----------



## holtzchick

Awhhhh Mindy, Blossom is adorable!!!! Lovely color tooo!! I love this thread it's bringing back all my memories of when I got Peter!!! They're all soooo cute! 

Here is Peter Cartier Rabbit when I first got him at about 2 and a half months old... sooo tiny!! 

(He was helping me fold the laundry :wink) 







And here is the little fatty nice at a year old now!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Ripley when I first brought him home: (the day after)







Current picture:


----------



## eclairemom

Scamper at 3 weeks






Scamper at around 4 months






Almost 6 months


----------



## MiniLopHop

My photos are opposite of most here. Cinderella has gone from 7 pounds to 5.5 pounds in the last year. I'm so proud of her!

Before













After


----------



## cocorabbit

4 Months ago we first got them...



So sweet and innocent...




Coco




Mocho

NOW....







So naughty....


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0718144_100000115371036_1024485_2152295_n.jpg
Casey - brown one. 
Bonnie - White one.

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3886866_100000115371036_1037439_5054573_n.jpg
Bonnie.

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3547259_100000115371036_1067147_6952036_n.jpg
Bonnie and Casey.

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269618_2225051544010_1179397477_2669552_6162601_n.jpg
Casey.

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...13408_100002488348354_537744_1431775857_n.jpg
Casey on left. (thats her mum beside her)

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...46670_100002488348354_537747_1714063342_n.jpg
Bonnie.


----------



## LaylaLop

Really Before:





Two weeks before home:





Day 1 of Home:










Now:











(I couldn't limit to just one  )


----------



## Meeky242

Luther the day after we got him home, 6 weeks old. So tiny and precious. I could hold him in one hand, just tipping the scales at 500g (i had rats heavier then him!)






At 4 months old, getting a little too big for his boots and jumping onto my bed to nibble on my teddies 






Now at 7.5 Months. A big fatty that I can hardly hold in BOTH hands and tipping the scales at 2.1kg. He stil has control over his ears though so some days he decides to be a mini-lop like he's supposed to be and then others he's just a normal uppy eared rabbit!


----------



## LaylaLop

Luther is cute! (So are all the other bunnies on here) And has the same ear-issue as Layla  gives them more character I think!


----------



## Elliot

What a great thread!:sunshine:


----------



## saidinjester

Sweet D at 8 weeks old: 









Sweet D at 10 months old:








:hearts


----------



## Samara

Matthias:


----------



## FlowerBaby

Here's my little Flower at around 3-6 months, on the first day of her being home:





And here's her almost a year laterâ¥





I can't believe how the time just flew by! My little baby is all grown up :tears2:


----------



## Meeky242

*saidinjester wrote: *


> Sweet D at 10 months old:


Goodness he has a long nose! It may just be becasue all I see is mini-lop smoosh faces but he is sooooo cute :inlove:


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol yep thats a himmi face for ya 
I finally have one 

My sweet boy chevy
4-5 days old





probably 1-2mos old





1 year old





almost 3 years old


----------



## FreezeNkody

Gunner my flemmie 8 weeks to now 5 months


----------



## MustNotBuyMore

Here are my bunny before and afters...

Adelaide... 1 1/2 months



Adelaide... 10 months



Marmalade... 1 1/2 months



(I'll get marmie's updated picture tomorrow)

Sweet Pea... 3 weeks



Sweet Pea... 9 months


----------



## maidance

In the petstore 

yesterday


I don't know how old my natsu was when I got her but it's been over 7 months now. She's grown though so she must not have been very old!


----------



## danielles_pets1

My baby Diesel <3 My holland lop, Tango gave birth to him around Christmas 2013 . Hes a Himalayan x Holland Lop <3 he also has a sister that lives with my best friend.


----------



## Hkok

Erslev two mounths after we got him in feb. 09 so he is about 8 mounth (he is a rescue so it's a guess)



[/URL][/IMG]

Erslev age 5½ a mounth ago 2" longer and with longer hair


----------



## Bucktooth

Omg his hair!!!! I love him, so cute


----------



## bunadettesmom

The day she came home. 
And now 

View attachment 1435987358015.jpg


View attachment 1435987446260.jpg


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Baby chester 1 1/2 mnths and Grown chester around 7 mnths! 

View attachment 1435998744646.jpg


View attachment 1435998758154.jpg


----------

